# How do I NOT get B*tched at?? and get a some real responces??



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

So I know this isnt a "meat market" and I fully respect that, But where does a guy go to find a nice bike girl?? I dont want to get piled on like a previous post I found with no real answers.
Perhaps they should start MTBRsingles.com, Cause I can't find anything on any other, of the usual web sites, all I get is "I I ride my bike every once in a while".

There may be more women than men on the planet, but MTBwise its gotta be the other way around by about 1000:1, so you shouldn't be too surprised that this forum would draw and inquiry such as this.

I just really dont want like what half the MTB guys have with the "I gotta get back.. the wife.." I want someone who'll come with me!!
And its tough to meet someone when your actually riding, thats like trying to meet someone while driving down the road.

FWIW:
a long time ago I even suggested On the porshce forum Im on that they put up a womens forum, and The site owner called it stupid.

I have a brand new small pink bike ready to roll, 
AND,
We do pay for advertising on MTBR.

I dont want to touch a nerve here, So if i could get some respectful, informative answers, Id appreciate it, and I'll do the same.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*perhaps this should go at the top of the stickies:*

http://www.cyclingsingles.com/google/

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

wow I did not know they had that


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

BLAH< slim pickens...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ohhhh. You are looking for a hot girl on a bike. I get it now.*

I think that the url www.cyclingsinglesupermodels.com is still available... Maybe you could make millions filling this much needed gap in the cycling/dating world, so to speak.

Best of luck,
C


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

UH, no chuck, I only got 11 hits, only 3 pics, VS the several K on other sites,
Frankly im not into the only thing anyway, atleast not the sites where you specifically go to find someone.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> So if i could get some respectful, informative answers, Id appreciate it, and I'll do the same.


In all seriousness, why not ask the guys on GD or Passion how they met their biking gals?

Here in the WL, you may get a lot of what approaches don't work.  
While that may not be useful, it will surely be educational.

Being a married 20+ years gals who's hubby bought me my first bike, who doesn't even know any single mtb gals, I'm afraid I don't have any personal concrete tips for you. I was thinking trail work, or mtb clubs... but I'm the only chick that ever shows up around here for that stuff. And guys aren't welcome on the gals-only rides I go on.


> I have a brand new small pink bike ready to roll,


Pink? Don't assume that a gal = pink. While some love it, there are an equal amount that  


> And its tough to meet someone when your actually riding,


while that may be true, the gal who taught me to ride met her hubby that way. He spotted her on the trail, chased her all the way down the mountain to the trailhead and got her number. It can happen.



> How do I NOT get B*tched at?? and get a some real responces??


take a deep breath, try and find your happy place, be open, don't come into things with a negative attitude. ( your frustration is showing)

Check out the bra ride thread. A guy like that has found his happy place, and certainly knows how to hang with MTB gals.


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

formica said:


> In all seriousness, why not ask the guys on GD or Passion how they met their biking gals? Seems the majority of them got their gals into riding
> 
> Here in the WL, you may get a lot of what approaches don't work.
> While that may not be useful, it will surely be educational.


Its not the approaches, its the finding in the first place.


> Being a married 20+ years gals who's hubby bought me my first bike, who doesn't even know any single mtb gals, I'm afraid I don't have any personal concrete tips for you. I was thinking trail work, or mtb clubs... but I'm the only chick that ever shows up around here for that stuff. And guys aren't welcome on the gals-only rides I go on.


Well it seems like half the girls riding are riding with guys, which probably means not to even bother.



> Pink? Don't assume that a gal = pink. While some love it, there are an equal amount that


 Well its certainly a girly pink, My DH bike will be pink too, but retina burning hot pink!



> while that may be true, the gal who taught me to ride met her hubby that way. He spotted her on the trail, chased her all the way down the mountain to the trailhead and got her number. It can happen.


Yeah, anything can happen, but a 10th of a sec can make the difference of a life time.



> take a deep breath, try and find your happy place, be open, don't come into things with a negative attitude. ( your frustration is showing)


Im not so much having a neg attitude, just trying to figure out what to do.



> Check out the bra ride thread. A guy like that has found his happy place, and certainly knows how to hang with MTB gals.


:bluefrown:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Mike*

Hey Michael:

You're too far away for me! Colorado? 
I'm on the East Coast. Sorry!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey...consider it common...I can't find barely any women that ride, especially DH...and I'm not even looking to date them...I just would like a riding partner of the same gender sometimes... 

but if I wanted to find some to go shopping with or get my nails done it would be no prob...:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: 

(btw...I'm already married, so don't bother... )


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Gee, the "so don't bother" part, just gave it that missing feminine touch i was looking for!


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> Hey Michael:
> 
> You're too far away for me! Colorado?
> I'm on the East Coast. Sorry!


Actually id like to get a place back in NYC someday, but thanks for the support.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Find a biking group locally, and go on group rides. Or start racing, there are lots of girls who race.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> Gee, the "so don't bother" part, just gave it that missing feminine touch i was looking for!


Well, what do you want us to say? I ride and race DH too, but I'm also married. I'd suspect that the majority of us here are married or in a serious relationship.

FWIW, I met my husband on a ski trip in Austria and I learned to MTB after I met him. My only suggestion is to go places and ride and try to meet new people, and talk to your friends and network. And maybe don't rule out finding a girl who is interested in other sports and would be willing to try MTBing.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Hell brother, I think you just stated what I figure about 90% of the guys on this board feel like. Most of us feel your pain. I've joind the "She-tried-it-but-decided-she-didn't-like-it" club  I can get her to ride around the neighborhood, but that's not much of a ride to me. I know, I know, she's on the bike, but a 20 minute ride isn't much to me or most of us on these boards. 

Now if I wanted to go out w/ her and her friends and sit at Denny's chatting and snacking till 1am, then we're golden.  I make time to spend w/ her were it's just us. When she says she want's to spend more time w/ me, I tell her get on her bike and come w/ me for a ride.  I tell her I would LOVE for her to come w/ me, but I'm not going to change my riding. By that I mean I'm still going to go as often as I do before I met her. If she wants to go, I'll be MORE than happy to take her to a place we can both ride. She was off to a good start and actually has a little skill to her, but she just decided she doesn't like it (trails). WE go into DC once in awhile to ride around and site see, but that's about it anymore. 

Good luck in your search. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*We are a rare breed.*

While some regular joes do eventually end up with that rare bird of their dreams (the Ocasek-Porizkova marriage being a well-worn example), most guys don't end up with bikini models or biker-girls.

Your problem is the math, not the approach. Statistically, it probably won't happen. Sorry.

If it makes you feel better, most biker girls aren't bikini models. All the scars on our butts and knees put that job out of reach.

C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*The guaranteed way to get a biking girlfriend:*

Become a mechanic or soigner for a women's team.

Nothing will introduce you to more fast girls than volunteer wrenching for some underfunded group of women. Pretty much a guaranteed dating pool and at least one of them will crush out on the nice guy who fixes their bike every day for no pay and then gives them a sandwich.

And in the end, isn't a season of no pay worth a lifetime of happiness?

C


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*let me break it down for you...*

I live in Boulder, CO and there are a ton of attractive, athletic women in my Tuesday night ride group. And here's the break down:

19 women on my weekly email list:
9 are attached (married or SO)
2 are gay
8 are single
- of these 8 - 4 of them are super hot "Boulder babes" complete with 6pack abs.
These 4 hot girls have guys *swarming* around them. They know they are hot and expect their guy to be just as hot as they are. So - let me ask a couple of questions...
1. Do you have 6pack abs?
2. Muscular torso, butt, legs
3. gainlyfully employed
4. have a personality

If you can't answer a resounding yes to these 4 questions - you don't stand a chance in h3ll.

Now the other 4 are athletic and awesome people - but for some reason they can't seem to get a date. you see - they may a size 10 instead of a size 2 or 4, and/or maybe their time in the Colorado sun has taken it's toll and their age is showing, or maybe they tend to dress a bit masculine and not into flashing "some tight belly"

I think it's interesting I suggest to my single guy friends to ask one of these girls out and they all say "Well - i'm not attracted to them" - but these same guys are waiting in line to ask the "hot" ones out...

good luck!

ps. how is that for a "real" response??


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

brg said:


> I live in Boulder, CO and there are a ton of attractive, athletic women in my Tuesday night ride group. And here's the break down:
> 
> 19 women on my weekly email list:
> 9 are attached (married or SO)
> ...


I dont know, frankly, im not big on the whole "Boulder Scene"
But if thats their main criteria, for choosing a guy, that seems pretty shallow.
I run a new bike company however so thats got to be worth something.
Funny, a lot of times the "hottest" girls end up with the biggest dorks, so i guess that kind blows your theory out of the water huh?:thumbsup:

Your guy friends sound like wusses, what kinda real guy "waits in line"???

Maybe thats why in not into the "hot babe" type any way, you gotta do more than just have a pretty face, and tiny waist size.

Your answer was lacking in statistical data


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

chuky said:


> Become a mechanic or soigner for a women's team.
> 
> Nothing will introduce you to more fast girls than volunteer wrenching for some underfunded group of women. Pretty much a guaranteed dating pool and at least one of them will crush out on the nice guy who fixes their bike every day for no pay and then gives them a sandwich.
> 
> ...


HMMMM, I think ill go one better and start a womens team!, We were going to be posting our new race team program, but what the heck... WE"LL START A GIRLS TEAM TOO!!!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Um yea I'm in...*

...I'll wrench for some women, tell me where? Of course I have to heal from my fool broken neck first but then I'm in!!

I'm not in Boulder anymore (Golden now) but I'm still in the sphere of influence!

By the way do you have any Atomic Apple Fighters lying around?


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

First of all, kudos to you for wanting to meet, and cultivate a relationship with, a mtb'ing woman! This is a wonderful sport/hobby/way of life to share. Your heart is definitely in the right place. As Impy suggested, try the local mtb club. They probably have a Yahoo egroup. My story-- I left one club where there many single guys (even tho I was single myself) because most of them were smarmy, annoying "sharks". I joined another club that's mostly female and more focused on riding. Oddly enough THAT'S where I met my BF. There were no expectations-- he was simply kind, helpful and respectful. It was obvious even before we met that we shared an enthusiasm for trails and adventure. Eventually we went for a ride... that was 9 months ago & we're going strong! This is the best relationship of my life BY FAR. Moral of story: There IS a mtb'ing girl out there who wants to meet a guy like you. You probably rode past her on the trail this weekend. Please keep your mind open as to who she might be. My best wishes to you!!!


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

LadyDi said:


> First of all, kudos to you for wanting to meet, and cultivate a relationship with, a mtb'ing woman! This is a wonderful sport/hobby/way of life to share. Your heart is definitely in the right place. As Impy suggested, try the local mtb club. They probably have a Yahoo egroup. My story-- I left one club where there many single guys (even tho I was single myself) because most of them were smarmy, annoying "sharks". I joined another club that's mostly female and more focused on riding. Oddly enough THAT'S where I met my BF. There were no expectations-- he was simply kind, helpful and respectful. It was obvious even before we met that we shared an enthusiasm for trails and adventure. Eventually we went for a ride... that was 9 months ago & we're going strong! This is the best relationship of my life BY FAR. Moral of story: There IS a mtb'ing girl out there who wants to meet a guy like you. You probably rode past her on the trail this weekend. Please keep your mind open as to who she might be. My best wishes to you!!!


Thank you, I appreciate your encouragement.

Maybe I need to run into her again, Literally 

I'd like to ride with a group of girls, it would be a nice change of pace.

But i hate the whole "girls only ride" Guys never have a Guys only ride, I mean what you girls cant let one guy tag along?:skep:


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> But i hate the whole "girls only ride" Guys never have a Guys only ride, I mean what you girls cant let one guy tag along?:skep:


Au Contraire! Probably the vast majority of rides out there are guy-only rides... they're simply not labeled as such. We gals are often our own worst critics and sometimes we _need_ the opportunity to relax, ride at our own pace, and have fun without male scrutiny or pressure. The rides I lead are always SAM's (Supportive Associated Males) Welcome. This includes husbands, brothers, cousins, close male friends, etc. For safety & privacy reasons we don't post our ride locations on public forums. Even with all those restrictions, I managed to meet my BF where I least expected to... on the girl group. He was a SAM of the founder!

Why not introduce a sister or female friend to mtb'ing? You'll enjoy taking them on trails & helping them learn. You'll be having so much fun that you'll stop worrying about meeting someone and that's when it'll happen. I know it's frustrating, but hang in. ))


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> Your guy friends sound like wusses, what kinda real guy "waits in line"???


If you can't wait for what you want you might rush off before you get an opportunity.

Starting out as friends is the best way ever to get a real and lasting girlfriend.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Moral of the story is, really males have made their beds, now have to lie in them. Basically the days of only tlaking to females becuase you wish to shag them are over, well were over long ago. It is more of an equal world now, you all know that I hope. Try and talk to females as if they were human not prey so to speak. Anyways the ones that are not the super models generally are more interlectual anyways (not knocking the super models)

Se its hard to make my point without it all being taken the wrong way :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: 

Hope you get my point. Talk to females like they are human, to be friends first makes the relationship if it develops 100 times better. :eekster:


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Moral of the story is, really males have made their beds, now have to lie in them. Basically the days of only tlaking to females becuase you wish to shag them are over, well were over long ago. It is more of an equal world now, you all know that I hope. Try and talk to females as if they were human not prey so to speak.


I have read every post on this thread and not once did I see a male poster talk about girls as "prey".....what they heck are you talking about????


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

See, know it would be mis construed, I meant in general thats waht females think we think of them. The whole thread was full of good posts, I agree with you.

More coming from the point of view that generally speaking that most females thinks guys want to talk to them to het it on so to speak. Perhaps I didnt explain that well enough, if I didnt am sorry. :madman: :madman:


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*I want to change the trend*

I am volunteering to be prey to all the ladies in the world.....  ut:

Someone has to take a stand at the plate!


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> I dont know, frankly, im not big on the whole "Boulder Scene"
> But if thats their main criteria, for choosing a guy, that seems pretty shallow.
> I run a new bike company however so thats got to be worth something.
> Funny, a lot of times the "hottest" girls end up with the biggest dorks, so i guess that kind blows your theory out of the water huh?:thumbsup:


BRG didn't actually say that being fit, employed, and having a personality were their main criteria, just that they were requirements. Honestly, if you had your pick of many women trying to date you, wouldn't you choose the one who had the best combination of personality, compatibility, health (fitness), beauty, etc.?

Having only seriously dated men I met through sports, I can say that the odds are better for women. In Boulder, the odds for men seem much better than elsewhere, but there are still more men out there on the trails than women. I think the sad part is that so many people in the US aren't active in any way. Maybe you can find an athletic woman and introduce her to riding...it's easier than turing a couch-potato on to the sport.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm married to a non biker and sometimes I wish she was into the sport and other times not so much. If we were both out riding together, who would be home watching the kids? I bet we would have to take turns and never ride together and probably ride less than I do now. I'm very thankful that my wife supports my riding and I get out about twice a week. We both agree it keeps me sane.

I disagree with many of the other posters. I think there are many mtb women available. I see women riding just about every time out. I see them at the trail head on the trails at the group rides, etc... Many are with the hubby so I give you that. But plenty are single and almost all are hot (IMHO mtb women in general are hot). 

Like others have said: just join up with a group ride and you have a good chance of meeting women. Act cool! Chicks don't dig the desperate vibe.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

alaskarider said:


> Having only seriously dated men I met through sports, I can say that the odds are better for women. .


I think the long and short of it is, it is very hard to meet that special someone, but add in the proviso that they must also mtn bike and be a very attractive female, and the odds seem almost impossible. So very few women on most trails, and the ones who are riding are usually with a SO.

I have the good fortune to have met the most wonderful girl in the world who rides.....well, not meet really. We were set up by mutual friends and just hit it off. This is probably the best way of finding someone who bikes, as convos on the trail are awkward and hard to start.

In the end, it takes patience, and then some more patience, to find that special someone. They are out there......they may be next to impossible to find, but they are out there.

Here we are _sans_ bikes.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*The sandwich is key.*



DiveBomber said:


> WE"LL START A GIRLS TEAM TOO!!!


Just remember, it isn't the sponsor who gets the girl, it is the support staff. ;-)


----------



## Digitaljs (Aug 12, 2005)

alaskarider said:


> Maybe you can find an athletic woman and introduce her to riding...it's easier than turing a couch-potato on to the sport.


Agree. I met my husband and he introduced me to the sport. I fell in love with it and now ride just as much as him, if not more. If you just find a girl who is athletic and doesn't mind getting dirty, introduce her to the sport and maybe (hopefully) she'll fall in love w/ it.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

You're not going to like this answer, but it seems to be the way of the world: stop looking. 

Most good relationships just happen when neither expect it. This doesn't mean you don't socialize and look for opportunities to meet new people (of both sexes), it means you put away your cologne "Desperation for Men" because women can smell it a mile off and it counteracts your long term goals. I know you may feel this is a harsh statement and it isn't meant to be, but the truth of the matter is that you are coming off as trying too hard.

So what do you DO when you're not trying to actually try? As other posters have suggested: just get out there and meet people on the trails, volunteer to help build or lead classes or go to an MTBR gathering (I know of at least a half dozen couples who met that way!). 

Another thing you could try is to expand your sports to beyond mountain biking and you may meet an athletic girl who would love to try mountain biking (my masters swim club was a hot bed of single people at one point). Local road biking clubs are another way to meet potential riders too--I was a roadie long before I started mountain biking. 

Best of luck in your search. And hang in there in the mean time.
Mary Ann


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Another dating site for active folks... http://www.outsidebyside.com/

Here's where I think you're going wrong, for what it's worth. You want a date with someone who's got to meet certain criteria - in this case, she's got to be a mountain biker. That narrows the field quite a bit. I'd suggest someone that's into the outdoors, hiking, skiing, camping, whatever. My wife and I often carpool to the same area, she'll hike for 4 hours, and I'll ride. We're both happy that way - and we can talk about how things went on the carride back home. It's actually pretty complimentary.

*Another example - she's very cool with dropping me off at Kenosha, driving the rest of the way to Breck and doing her thing while I ride there. Now that's complimentary.*

And she's gotten into riding too, just not at the level I'm doing it. She (who didn't ride when I met her) has now turned to the dark side and rides road more than dirt. And I can put up with that...


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Have you tried the typical dating sites? match.com and eharmony? I've been biking for 7 years and the last 3 relationships came out of internet dating.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

brianthebiker said:


> I have read every post on this thread and not once did I see a male poster talk about girls as "prey".....what they heck are you talking about????


I think whafe meant "praying" for women

Ok, just kidding, couldn't resist. But whafe's point is important and has been a subject of discussion here before - sometimes a girl is out just riding along, and becomes the subject of unwanted attention. Please dont blow this out of proportion - the attention may be unwanted because a) we wanted to ride alone, thats why we were out here and no we don't really want a riding partner, espeically a strange guy, or b) we are getting a creepy vibe for whatever reason or c) other valid reasons including preexisiting relationships, gender preferences, body odor, or because we are just plain unfriendly and maladjusted. All I am saying is that running into a gal on the trail shouldn't automatically be seen as a dating opportunity. Try and get her to join your riding group before you try and get her to join you at dinner.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Impy said:


> Find a biking group locally, and go on group rides. Or start racing, there are lots of girls who race.


True dat!



Impy said:


> If you can't wait for what you want you might rush off before you get an opportunity.
> 
> Starting out as friends is the best way ever to get a real and lasting girlfriend.


Look Dive, more great advice! You taking notes?

What ARE you doing to "put yourself out there", anyways? It's one thing to hope and pray - it's another to actually be active in your search ..... and stumblings. ( <~ don't laugh - the best one's are usually found in some magical, mystical way ..... "and there she suddenly was") Running a company sounds "busy". Not harping - just asking is all.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> So I know this isnt a "meat market" and I fully respect that, But where does a guy go to find a nice bike girl?? I dont want to get piled on like a previous post I found with no real answers.
> Perhaps they should start MTBRsingles.com, Cause I can't find anything on any other, of the usual web sites, all I get is "I I ride my bike every once in a while".
> 
> There may be more women than men on the planet, but MTBwise its gotta be the other way around by about 1000:1, so you shouldn't be too surprised that this forum would draw and inquiry such as this.
> ...


Volunteer. Seriously. Neighborhood association, a congregation, community project, a fund raiser, trail building club if you want something bike specific. I am _very_ far from single, but I have done all sorts of volunteer things for years, and there are always great people when doing this sort of thing and many are single.

Have an REI store near you? Join one of their work day projects. I'm sure they'll have one for National Trails Day June 3. You might not find a biker, but almost surely somebody liking the outdoors. My wife started biking after we met, but we met at an outdoor thing - neighborhood sailing rental club.

Also don't look too hard or try too hard. My wife and I hardly had dating let alone many years, 3 kids, 1 dog and a station wagons on our mind when we met. We just did things together where there was mutual interest and things grew from there.

Good luck to you and all the singles because I have found marriage and 3 kids to be highly under-rated concepts. Not easy, but fun and thrills beyond description.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

How desperate are you? Cuz if you should EVER see a girl on a bike ( from a distance )
quickly rip your shirt off, ( keep Pam spray in your "pack" ) drench yourself in it, and
say " exqueez me" ( excuse me ) when you pass her.


Hopefully it will work.


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, Ok actually, im not sure i want a full on mtb girl, but one who would want to ride with me, perhaps no by herself, if you understand what im saying.

Well I do play tennis, so shes also got to be able to return some balls.

But ok, so if i see someone comming down the trail, should i just yell HEY! ???

Yes what i do is busy, and if im not staring at a computer or on the phone, or buidling something, Im working on one of my project cars. And its hard to meet anyone on a motorcycle... ski lifts dont work so well either...


I guess i just want someone that does something!! (golf doesnt count!) rather than girls that spend their life just trying to be pretty.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Noonie said:


> How desperate are you? Cuz if you should EVER see a girl on a bike ( from a distance )
> quickly rip your shirt off, ( keep Pam spray in your "pack" ) drench yourself in it, and
> say " exqueez me" ( excuse me ) when you pass her.
> 
> Hopefully it will work.


I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

as a guy not in the market, but with almost 50 years of observance under my belt, maybe you should try hitting up a local gym with a spin class, and just go for improving your base, at the same time, be yourself, and in a few weeks your riding will improve, and you can chat before / after about trail riding, lots of folks in spin class have never hit a trail. Some are Roadies, some are Tri's some are just folks trying to loose a few inches, but, they are on bikes,, just ones that only move in your imgination. Biggest thing is dont "try" too hard. I would also do some charity road rides, slap some slicks on your mtn bike if you don't have a road ride, and do a ride for cancer, or MS, or whatever is in your area, usually a bit of a party after,, again folks on bikes.... women, men, whatever your looking for. You are probably never going to find the lady of your dreams sitting on the side of the trail, with a broken pump trying to air up her last tube and be the White Knight to her rescue..... but ya never know......

Happy trails~


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> But i hate the whole "girls only ride" Guys never have a Guys only ride, I mean what you girls cant let one guy tag along?:skep:


You want more chicks on the trail as to heighten your odds, but don't like the discriminatory nature of a Chick ride, where the entire purpose is to get more women in the sport?

Seriously, are you retarded?

I started a women's ride that eventually averaged 30-40 women every month. Yeah, that's the exact same experience women get every day when they ride. We brought new women into the sport and kept them there. Women stopped being an anomaly at the trails.

And, when I'd get dude's who were all, "Blah blah blah, there's no dude ride, blah blah blah" my response was the same every time:

"Then start one. Promote it. And, have your ride."

Seriously, there are rides for every niche - singlespeeds, speedsters, older folks, novices, bump and grind, and women. If you want a sausage party on wheels, nothing's stopping you from organizing one, but your lack of endeavoring to create your own ride has nothing to do with someone else's ride.

Good luck with your quest to find a woman who rides, but be careful what you wish for.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Capt Tripps said:


> as a guy not in the market, but with almost 50 years of observance under my belt, maybe you should try...


Holy crap.

Best. Advice. Ever.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

catzilla said:


> If you want a sausage party on wheels, nothing's stopping you from organizing one, but your lack of endeavoring your own ride has nothing to do with someone else's ride.


LOL!

Sausage party on wheels?

Note to all guys: If you take catzilla's advice and organize a ride, do NOT promote it as a sausage party on wheels.....methinks you will get another type of rider;-)


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*I want to speak up...*

...but it would just be too easy. 
Seriously though, maybe your people skills are not very good Dive Bomer?? Maybe they don't find you appealing?? I mean I saw you go on a ride with girls, they just seemed to act as if you were not their type either?? You also seemed to talk very little, much easier to meet people if you are open and talkative rather than quite and in the corner. Sorry to be harsh but just because you want them doesn't always mean they want you, if you are riding to pick-up chicks maybe you should take up bar hopping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

miSSionary said:


> ...but it would just be too easy.
> Seriously though, maybe your people skills are not very good Dive Bomer?? Maybe they don't find you appealing?? I mean I saw you go on a ride with girls, they just seemed to act as if you were not their type either?? Sorry to be harsh but just because you want them doesn't always mean they want you, if you are riding to pick-up chicks maybe you should take up bar hopping. :thumbsup:


Well you cant get anymore honest than that. :madman:

As I said in my post which I knew would be taken the wrong way, which brianthebiker took hook line and sinker. Maybe it is written all over your face that you are just trying to score. Try and enjoy them for being a human being first, then if it progresses you can think your motive. Just a thought. Sit back and dont be a sleaze, bet the females youa re wishing for will find that far more attractive.

Just a thought. And please dont bite brianthebiker. :eekster:


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Well you cant get anymore honest than that. :madman:


Okay, I know I am harsh...but the first response is right, this is the wrong crowd to ask the unforbidden question. The other forums do make since as I think I would rather talk to the men and how they get biker dates then come into a forum that warns not to do this and ask the women how. Dive Bomer did get better answers than men in the past on the topic (so props there), but there's just always more to a story then what we write on the net.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> Well, Ok actually, im not sure i want a full on mtb girl, but one who would want to ride with me, perhaps no by herself, if you understand what im saying.
> 
> Well I do play tennis, so shes also got to be able to return some balls.
> 
> ...


Project car? Motorcycle? Ski lift? :madman: No wonder. You can't get more solitary than wrenching on a car in your garage or riding a moto.Skiing might also fall along those lines unless you are going out with a ski club of some sort or are terribly social on the lifts. I do think Capt Tripps advice about spin classes, group rides, volunteering etc, and all the good advice about putting yoursefl out there is really excellent, and should be listened to. Suggestion- put the car and the motorcycle under a tarp, and find something else that's fun to do that involves lots of people and being outside. So, it might be a stretch to get out there with a group of people you don't know. It will be good for you, and might be a heck of a lot more fun than adjust the valves on the project car all by yourself on a Saturday night. Sounds like a priorities revision might be in order.

have you ever seen the definition of insanity as doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results?

formica


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Seriously, are you retarded?





catzilla said:


> If you want a sausage party on wheels, nothing's stopping you from organizing one, but your lack of endeavoring to create your own ride has nothing to do with someone else's ride.


Catzilla, have I told you lately that I love you? :thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*what you need to do is*

Start hanging out at or entering all the freeride events in your area. Once you start noticing the same faces at the events then you may note that they could be locals. You could also be noted as a stalker though.

You also have to start hanging out at the bike shops that cater to to the FR crowd. Get your bike worked on there and tip beer. Buddy up to the shop and try to weasel in on their rides. After awhile people will start talking and (talking about you) something good might happen.:thumbsup:

Also, change up the days and times you ride. Maybe the ladies scheduals are not jiving with yours. 
If anything, you get in some riding and meet new people.
I think "they" call it networking.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Impy said:


> we are getting a creepy vibe for whatever reason


Definitely.



Impy said:


> because we are just plain unfriendly and maladjusted.


That would be me.:ciappa:

gabrielle


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Perhaps you just need to chill, be patient. Try and be a friend to those around you. Get involved in outdoor groups this summer, kayaking, whitewater rafting, hiking, and so on. Meet people, not just women. Expand your network, and try to improve your own being. Ive found relationships come easier when I am not persuing them. In other words, work on yourself and being happy with who you are. When you are happy with yourself and who you have become, you have more to offer, and in turn you become more marketable, so to speak.



Sean


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*This is how I met my better 1/2*

I was out of relationship and working on myself. I took a part time job and got into an argument with her as she worked at the same place part time while finishing school. After the argument I started to talk to her and in a few days I asked her out for a movie and coffee... We saw All dogs go heaven, had coffee and have been together ever since.... I wasn't even looking for a realtionship at the time but we have two awesome kids the best marriage and we are looking at rocking chairs for the porch someday!!!

Our kids have the greatest mom and I have the greatest wife... We do ride together when she wants "we just did a century together on the tandem" but I don't push it... I do her type of workouts as a "trade-off" because I like hanging out with her......

Whats my point..... You gotta get out of your comfort zone and put the bait in the water. I hear from her girlfriends all the time.... Why are the good guys taken or interested in other men? I ask, why do I see so many dorks with hot ladies?? We both answer the same; because they aren't afraid of rejection.....

-Dude


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Dear me, I'm actually going to reply to this one......

Finding a gal who doesn't ride isn't the end of the world. Really. My gal and I met via the web (yes, geeky, but it actually worked), and are both happier than pigs in...well, you know. 

She doesn't ride, and has no desire to ride. But! She is an avid dirt and pavement runner. Works very well for us. She understands when I'm cranky and need a ride, and I totally get it when she needs to take off and run. Sometimes we even run/ride the same trail. We can do road trips together pretty easily, too. It works.

You don't have to find a lady that rides. But find a lady who has her own interests, or an activity she is as passionate about as you are with cycling, and things will be much easier than trying to find some mythical holy grail of your ideal woman. I found that the more I looked for "the one" she was harder and harder to find.


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> Definitely.
> 
> That would be me.:ciappa:
> 
> gabrielle


Ok cruella


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Dude said:


> I was out of relationship and working on myself. I took a part time job and got into an argument with her as she worked at the same place part time while finishing school. After the argument I started to talk to her and in a few days I asked her out for a movie and coffee... We saw All dogs go heaven, had coffee and have been together ever since.... I wasn't even looking for a realtionship at the time but we have two awesome kids the best marriage and we are looking at rocking chairs for the porch someday!!!
> 
> Our kids have the greatest mom and I have the greatest wife... We do ride together when she wants "we just did a century together on the tandem" but I don't push it... I do her type of workouts as a "trade-off" because I like hanging out with her......
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you.
Well im not going to lie, im a bit too picky, which is why im always modifing stuff and have way too many projects on my hands. (hmmm welll Jesse James IS going out with Sandra bullock, so maybe theres hope for me yet)

Unfortunately for the hanging out at shops idea, I dont really have a need for that, but we'll see once we get these FR and DH frame designs done.
But ill look into some of the other ideas. Road biking is just too boring, and most roadies dont seem to friendly.
Im not looking to "pick up chicks" I just want that one girl, you know?
But I do have to have someone that will ride with me atleast, even if not an "enthusiast"

But i think some of you may have read this all wrong, im not really "pursuing anything" so to speak, Just thinking outloud, trying to figure out what may help. Untill about a week ago, I wasnt even looking at all, but I got the "somethings gotta change" thing going on.
Ironically I havent been working on my car as much as id like, And the right girl would make me get more done faster (and be my navigator in the Targa Newfoundland!)

Yeah Id like one of those "TV" type moments, where you're not even thinking about it and, all of a sudden...


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> Glad it worked out for you.
> Well im not going to lie, im a bit too picky, which is why im always modifing stuff and have way too many projects on my hands. (hmmm welll Jesse James IS going out with Sandra bullock, so maybe theres hope for me yet)
> 
> Unfortunately for the hanging out at shops idea, I dont really have a need for that, but we'll see once we get these FR and DH frame designs done.
> ...


Are you being pro-active??? Are you putting yourself out there?? Also, too bad you think roadbiking is boring cause none of the rides I have been on are boring. :nono:

Here is my suggestion to you. GET ON THE TRAIL don't stalk girls down but be friendly and start up a conversation. Love will take at your door when its right. I was very lucky to meet my bf from Trail Central. com he wanted a riding partner on his recovery days and I just happened to be the one. 
We were friends for quite some time before we starting dating but it was all worth it. Thanks to his riding ability he has made me a stronger and better rider on the mountain.

Good luck with your search and also don't knock the girls that do ride road, they might be a mountain biker in the closet!!!


----------



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

*Whiskey Tango Fox...*

...over?
Been following this thread for a few days and have so far resisted the urge to chime in, but I can't sleep due to the Yucca thorn imbedded in my toe from tonite's ride (it's buried, ain't comin out till it festers) and the fractured T6 f/last week's ride, so while I nurse my Pravda rocks and wait for the pain to subside, here's my 3 cents:
First of all, I find it a hoot that this forum attracts so many "lonely hearts club" guys. Really, WTF? Do some folks think this is MySpace? Somebody suggested to DBomber that he post on the more "guy" forums for advice/suggestions... true, dat true. But I can see where he might feel other gals could shed some light on the "mystery" of meeting a mate.
Personally, I don't think it's a mystery. It's just the art of being real, a tough act in today's over marketed, media hyped "you're entitled to it; don't settle for less" world. 
And I was kinda on DBomber's side, 'till he mentioned that he's kinda picky... no doubt! I have a friend who says the same thing; he's now pushing 40 with the longest relationship he's ever had standing at 4 months. But that checklist keeps getting longer... Yep, successfull biz owner, not bad looking, OK cook, adventureous, but always looking for something different/better. And my fiance has a gal pal that's the same way... (yes, we intro'd them; hated each other). 
BRG's comments about the boulder scene cracked me up! Heck you should see the Tuesday night ride here in "The OC" (Newport Beach/Corona Del Mar to be exact). Plenty of hotties, both male and female. AND plenty of admirer's, waiting in line. I avoid it like the plague.
But I digress...
So, you wanna meet a mate that rides? Here's what worked for me:
1. Manners. A lost art. not taught by many parents, avoided in schools. I see so many spoiled brats raising spoiled brats.... um, don't get me started. Me, I had it drilled into me, by my folks and by Valley Forge Military Acadamy (seen "Taps"?). And it's paid off in spades! For starters: Men, open doors for ladies. Ladies, say "thank you". Everyone: say "please" and "thank you". Please! Thank you.
2. Chilvary. Another lost art. Fix a flat for someone. Load the bikes. Carry the groceries.
See above.
3. Ditch the check list. Quit looking in the mirror with ego-goggles. Yeah, everybody wants the model type. But I've found they're like Ferrari's: fun for a test drive, but the payments are wicked. 
4. Go to group rides, and *don't show off*. Show up with a dirty bike, and don't try to be the fastest. The real people won't care what you ride, but more importantly, some of the nicest people can be at the back of the pack. 
5. Get involved: MTB Advocacy, trail work, taking dis-advantaged kids on an outing. It's all good. And it's all just another oppurtunity to meet real people. 
6.Don't be desperate. It shows. It kills. And guys, give up on the "wolf" act. All the gals I know that ride can smell a cad from miles away. If you just want to get shagged, go to a bar. 
Just for the record, here's how I met the greatest chick in the world: I decided to try a different ride from my usual Thursday night beat the sh** outta me thing. Showed up at a LBS ride that I had heard about, and shined on the fact that it was probably a bit slower and easier terrain than what I was used to. Saw a couple of familiar faces, and plenty of new ones. We all took off, and I just toodle'd along, chatting with various folks, and just getting into the vibe. The ride went up a series of climbs called the 3 bitc**es, and I noticed a gal having trouble shifting. I rode up and offered help adjusting the derail. Got it fixed, and off we went. about 3/4's up, she stopped and said"can't make it, too tired". I said, "hey, c'mon, let's just walk a bit. If you're still pooped at the top, you can take a shortcut home". Now this is a hill that I take pride in cleaning in my middle ring, but I never mentioned it. We got to the top, rode the rest of the ride, BS'd about work, life in general, got back to the cars. It was then that I intro'd myself and suggested that we ride together next time. 
Next time, I invited her to my usual Thursday night pain fest and pot luck supper. But instead of riding (and killing her), we hiked. And then I fixed her a plate at supper. And got her a fork and a napkin. And a chair. All b4 I got mine. She said "thank you", I said "my pleasure" She wasn't a "bikini model" and neither was I. But she was/is genuine, and a hottie to me!
The rest of the 5 years is history, and on June 25th we're getting married on the rim of the Grand Canyon. And she's getting a Blur LT frame as a gift. And yes, I still fix her a plate, and she still says "thank you", and I still say "my pleasure". 
(only now we can have cowboy contests and laugh about it :eekster: )

Oh yeah, and I still think she's hot, even though she never wears a bikini.

Good Luck and Good Night all... the vodka and the vike finally kicked in


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Oh mY GOd, Totally what BobL said!
> 
> Read it Dive Bomber - digest it - assimilate it!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I could answer this I have ridden with him in a group ride last year.

Lets just say I got the best looking guy out of the WHOLE group.  and it wasn't DIVEBOMBER!!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

BobL, she is one lucky girl! Great post, I really liked reading it.

Hope your toe feels better soon. 

OB


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Awesome Story*



> how I met the greatest chick in the world: I decided to try a different ride from my usual Thursday night beat the sh** outta me thing. Showed up at a LBS ride that I had heard about, and shined on the fact that it was probably a bit slower and easier terrain than what I was used to. Saw a couple of familiar faces, and plenty of new ones. We all took off, and I just toodle'd along, chatting with various folks, and just getting into the vibe. The ride went up a series of climbs called the 3 bitc**es, and I noticed a gal having trouble shifting. I rode up and offered help adjusting the derail. Got it fixed, and off we went. about 3/4's up, she stopped and said"can't make it, too tired". I said, "hey, c'mon, let's just walk a bit. If you're still pooped at the top, you can take a shortcut home". Now this is a hill that I take pride in cleaning in my middle ring, but I never mentioned it. We got to the top, rode the rest of the ride, BS'd about work, life in general, got back to the cars. It was then that I intro'd myself and suggested that we ride together next time.
> Next time, I invited her to my usual Thursday night pain fest and pot luck supper. But instead of riding (and killing her), we hiked. And then I fixed her a plate at supper. And got her a fork and a napkin. And a chair. All b4 I got mine. She said "thank you", I said "my pleasure" She wasn't a "bikini model" and neither was I. But she was/is genuine,


guys, are you taking notes?
I met my hubby when he helped me set up a tent at a group campout for a wedding, many years ago.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Bikergal said:


> Hmmm, I could answer this I have ridden with him in a group ride last year.
> 
> Lets just say I got the best looking guy out of the WHOLE group.  and it wasn't DIVEBOMBER!!


OUCH!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Maida7 said:


> OUCH!


Indeed...felt that one over here.

gabrielle


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

gabrielle said:


> Indeed...felt that one over here.
> 
> gabrielle


I wasn't trying to be mean sorry I came across that way. All I'm saying is if he has standards so high that the only girl that is going to make him happy has to be SKIN-BONE THIN, BEAUTIFUL BOMBSHELL that he needs to take a deeper look at himself first.

I'm not any of the above, I have brn hair, brn eyes, short and stocky but fit!!! There are more girls out there that look like me then the SUPER MODEL material. We are fun, active and smart and enjoy the little things in life. Just try to be open that doesn't mean you have to give up what you want but just try to be open to the reality of things.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Cheers to BobL and his wonderful bride-to-be... may your lives together be a symphony of joyous adventures and blissful trails!!!


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Bikergal said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean sorry I came across that way. All I'm saying is if he has standards so high that the only girl that is going to make him happy has to be SKIN-BONE THIN, BEAUTIFUL BOMBSHELL that he needs to take a deeper look at himself first.
> 
> I'm not any of the above, I have brn hair, brn eyes, short and stocky but fit!!! There are more girls out there that look like me then the SUPER MODEL material. We are fun, active and smart and enjoy the little things in life. Just try to be open that doesn't mean you have to give up what you want but just try to be open to the reality of things.


You did come across as very rough, and I would venture to say bordering on being downright rude. From my recollection, I do not recall him saying anything about the girl having to be a bombshell or drop dead gorgeous. He said he was picky! A lot of guys (and gals) are. Don't take his head off for that and that alone. I think it is YOU who are reading into it or perhaps projecting your own feelings into your response.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Bikergal said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean sorry I came across that way. All I'm saying is if he has standards so high that the only girl that is going to make him happy has to be SKIN-BONE THIN, BEAUTIFUL BOMBSHELL that he needs to take a deeper look at himself first.
> 
> I'm not any of the above, I have brn hair, brn eyes, short and stocky but fit!!! There are more girls out there that look like me then the SUPER MODEL material. We are fun, active and smart and enjoy the little things in life. Just try to be open that doesn't mean you have to give up what you want but just try to be open to the reality of things.


I think most chicks are hot. There's just something about femininity that I find very attractive. I guess I just dig chicks. My problem (not really a problem) is I'm already happily married. But I can look and flirt.

BIKERGAL: What made your post so damaging was that you supported it with first hand visual evidence. Nothing burns like the truth. I really know nothing about you. If this did hurt then you are free to take a shot at me but lets end it there. Go ahead and tell me I have man boobs or something. But only if you need to.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Maida7 said:


> I think most chicks are hot. There's just something about femininity that I find very attractive. I guess I just dig chicks. My problem (not really a problem) is I'm already happily married. But I can look and flirt.
> 
> BIKERGAL: What made your post so damaging was that you supported it with first hand visual evidence. Nothing burns like the truth. Now I will soften the blow by pointing out that you are just an angry feminazi that wasn't popular in highschool and has built up resentment to hot popular chicks. Notice how my insult is not as effective because I really know nothing about you. If this did hurt then you are free to take a shot at me but lets end it there. Go ahead and tell me I have man boobs or something. But only if you need to.


:lol: 
Your right and funny too. Heck I'm not embarrased. I wasn't popular in highschool, but no real resentment towards the hot chicks only the mean hot chicks. 

I love who I am now and there is no shame in being the just the girl next door.

I just wanted to point out that SOME guys expect a girl to be a certain like picture but in reality it much more involved then that. I do believe you need to be attactive to the opposite sex but that you shouldn't always say well..... she has to look like this.... she has to have this color of hair.... color of eyes.... etc.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

Bikergal said:


> Hmmm, I could answer this I have ridden with him in a group ride last year.
> 
> Lets just say I got the best looking guy out of the WHOLE group.  and it wasn't DIVEBOMBER!!


Bikergal, do I know who DIVEBOMBER is but not know it?


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> Bikergal, do I know who DIVEBOMBER is but not know it?


HEE HEE IttyBittyBetty. Not sure, he was one of the guys in the group ride its not who your thinking about though.  This guy left and didn't meet all of us at the bar afterwards.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

DIVEBOMBER here is some sage advise if you want to get noticed on the trail. (1) Wear lycira (2) Don't put your banana in your Camelbak:nono: The ladies will all of a sudden be 'having mechanicals' right in front of you - which is your queue to stop and impress her further. Now is the time to mention that Porsche :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> DIVEBOMBER here is some sage advise if you want to get noticed on the trail. (1) Wear lycira (2) Don't put your banana in your Camelbak:nono: The ladies will all of a sudden be 'having mechanicals' right in front of you - which is your queue to stop and impress her further. Now is the time to mention that Porsche :thumbsup:


I do believe the OP asked for *sincere *replies. Is that what YOU would do to try and meet more women?


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> she has to be HOT..... and skinny.


There's a difference?

I kid. Personally I like my women to be more like a Santa Cruz Nomad. You know, lots of curves, lots of bounce... The starved look scares me. I saw some girl on the bus this morning who's arms were the same diameter at my daughter's. I felt like hooking her up to a glocuse IV and pour a couple Ensure's down her throat.

Speaking of my daughter... Genetics isn't going to make her willowy. I'm not looking forward to having to deal with body image stuff later in her life. Right now she looks a lot like Shirley Temple (but blonde) and she hears praise for her appearence all the time. It's not something we stress at home, but people stop us on the street to remark on how cute she is constantly. When she gets older she's likely to be short-legged and stocky (broadish shoulders, heavy bones. As my mom says, we have the genetic stock of people who carry large objects for great distances), not exactly what the fashion magazines are running with these days. Anybody have advice for a father of a daughter who's beauty doesn't make the cover of Teen People?


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Anybody have advice for a father of a daughter who's beauty doesn't make the cover of Teen People?


Doesn't matter what she looks like she will most likely not like the way she looks and have some kind of body image issue. I think all teenagers go thru it. Many never get over it and become adults with body image issues. So basically your doomed but your not the only one.

Oh, she'll probably hate you also. I figure as long as there not in jail or selling my bike for crack, I'm doing alright.

FYI: I have two kids and my wife is set to deliver the third tomorrow. My oldest is 7. Half way to hating me.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Maida7 said:


> FYI: I have two kids and my wife is set to deliver the third tomorrow. My oldest is 7. Half way to hating me.


Maida7,
Congrats on #3, that is great!! Don't be too hard on bikergal as she's just trying to rescue me I believe. You would have to know the WHOLE situation to know the answer to the problem (original poster and his luck with the ladies), just my 2 cents. Once again, congrats, I love it when children come into the world WANTED!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Here are a few ideas...

1. Get her on the bike or into some other sport where body image isn't a huge issue (gymNICEtics, etc, can be a bit rough on young girls sometimes) and strength is rewarded. This way she learns to value strong people (including herself) and strong looks, instead of waifish builds.

2. Encourage her friendships with boys, so that she understands them, and knows better than Teen People and Cosmo how to relate to them. And so that she knows that she knows. 

3. Allow a bit of extra funding for her creative fashion choices. Everyone has to learn how to express themselves via looks, and it is better to do this with clothing than with body size. She will probably buy some expensive trendy stuff you hate, but sometimes (especially as a teen) it is awfully nice to have the confidence boost of a new pair of jeans when you don't feel so great about what they are covering. 

4. If you can afford it, get her out of the country for a while, let her see how much bigger the world is than her hometown. Give her a chance to meet some people who's aesthetic values are completely different from her own. It will make the popular crowd at home seem pretty silly. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

brianthebiker said:


> You did come across as very rough, and I would venture to say bordering on being downright rude. From my recollection, I do not recall him saying anything about the girl having to be a bombshell or drop dead gorgeous. He said he was picky! A lot of guys (and gals) are. Don't take his head off for that and that alone. I think it is YOU who are reading into it or perhaps projecting your own feelings into your response.


RUDE?? My own feelings?? Not at all. I'm a very blunt person. Usually when a man says they are picky, it ususally means picky to the point of the average girl is not going to meet his standards. All I was saying was try to be open. Not give up what you want totally but that there is never a PERFECT person out there. We all have our little quirts that people like or dislike. I am a rough girl around the edges but people value that quality of mine the best!! 

No offense dive! Good luck with your search too.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

connie said:


> And maybe don't rule out finding a girl who is interested in other sports and would be willing to try MTBing.


That worked for me, I met my wife in a local ski/social club. She was already into the outdoors & sports and had grown up riding her bike a lot.

All it took was a few rides and she was hooked on mtn biking. (We did have to replace her cheapo tank bike with a decent entry level bike before she really got into it.)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

DiveBomber said:


> ski lifts dont work so well either...


Read my post above.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

chuky said:


> Here are a few ideas...
> 
> 1. Get her on the bike or into some other sport where body image isn't a huge issue (gymNICEtics, etc, can be a bit rough on young girls sometimes) and strength is rewarded. This way she learns to value strong people (including herself) and strong looks, instead of waifish builds.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Budget probably will be a lifelong problem, but bikes will be something we make a lot of room for. She already is doing laps around the block on her tricycle (I have to push a little on the uphill half of the ride). She's not a reckless kid, but she loves physical activity and we spend a lot of time outdoors. I hoping she'll be into either soccer or Judo, and we'll skip ballet and gymastics if at all possible. I always wanted a tomboy anyway. Of course, this morning she picked out a pink dress and pink tights to wear. sigh.

I worry about this a lot. I've known many people with eating disorders, and dated one for a year or so. It's amazing (to me, a guy) how much damage this **** does, and how it can possess so much of people's minds. I really don't want my daughter to grow up starving herself or constantly binging.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Maida7 said:


> I can't believe it's not butter!


What?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

formica said:


> Is that what YOU would do to try and meet more women?


Of course not, I don't own Porsche.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*A lot of tomboys wear dresses.*



Dwight Moody said:


> Of course, this morning she picked out a pink dress and pink tights to wear. sigh.
> 
> I worry about this a lot. I've known many people with eating disorders, and dated one for a year or so. It's amazing (to me, a guy) how much damage this **** does, and how it can possess so much of people's minds. I really don't want my daughter to grow up starving herself or constantly binging.


With shorts under them for when you go on the monkey bars, of course.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*Some wisdom from the past*

Finding a reliable bike partner is hard, it is even harder to find a partner that will be your soulmate. I have met only 4-5 female riders on the MTB trails in past 6 years, but met many of them on the road. Many of them were riding the charity rides like TopHat for MS.
So I would say concentrate on finding the right girl, instead of limiting yourself to girls that MTB. If she really loves you she would try to share your passion and you can introduce her to MTB/road ride whatever. However you should try to share their passion too (whatever it is). Compromise is the key to succesful relationship.
My wife did not ride, after being married for 17 years she decided to ride with me so we can spend more time together. We got the tandem and do mostly road simple trail rides, and beleive me those are the best rides. We do 4-6 rides a month. You have to compromise, if they are not into cycling you can not force them to ride 15-20 times a month, but you can ride to coffee shop/video store/ farmers market etc.
It is not what trail/bike you ride, it is with whom you ride. :thumbsup: 
Do not underestimate the social part of riding, otherwise we will be all riding alone, so coffee shop stop at the end is the best part.
Bike riding together is relationship accelleartor, if your relationship is getting stronger then riding helps make it even stronger, if you are growing apart then riding will accellerate the break up. Sharing the same passion/interests/jobs is not a guarantee of succesfull relationship. (remember opposites atract). Sometimes I go riding just to vent form all the family stuff, now imagine your kids and wife come to your vent ride.
Anyway there is no single approach that works, you just have to find yours. The other observation is that the older we get more pickier we get, the less choices we like. 
There is an old saying " There is no mistake in getting up ealry in the morning or getting married early", You can accomplish a lot, and while young you are more open to compromise and flexiblity and you form/mold your habits/expectations/passions together.
Sorry for long rant, that is my $0.02


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Bikergal said:


> Hmmm, I could answer this I have ridden with him in a group ride last year.
> 
> Lets just say I got the best looking guy out of the WHOLE group.  and it wasn't DIVEBOMBER!!


HA Gee, what else would we expect you to say?? To bad he can't say the same eh?
besides if its the ride im thinking of, I didnt see anyone else who, was going to be hitting the runway anytime soon


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> DIVEBOMBER here is some sage advise if you want to get noticed on the trail. (1) Wear lycira (2) Don't put your banana in your Camelbak:nono: The ladies will all of a sudden be 'having mechanicals' right in front of you - which is your queue to stop and impress her further. Now is the time to mention that Porsche :thumbsup:


3 porsches and an MV Agusta, but whos counting?:thumbsup:


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Must resist the urge to post*



Gevorg said:


> The other observation is that the older we get more pickier we get, the less choices we like.
> There is an old saying " There is no mistake in getting up ealry in the morning or getting married early", You can accomplish a lot, and while young you are more open to compromise and flexiblity and you form/mold your habits/expectations/passions together.
> Sorry for long rant, that is my $0.02


Resist .. resist ... but Gevorg is so wrong. I've never heard that old saying, besides it's so wrong.

I don't believe that flexibility and accommodation are age-dependent. My own measure is that the older I get the more friends I have and they're of greater diversity.

This thread has been an entertaining and enlightening read, much more than the OT posts that infiltrate the other forums.

P.S. Matilda, I hope you're not one of those Mensa types who goes around swaggering his/her IQ. That is a game in which there is always a loser.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Who said anything about Mensa and "swaggering IQ"?


I saw that Intelligence as an attribute got triple billing. Just my interpretation.



Matilda the Hun said:


> I need a man who is intelligent enough that I can carry on a conversation that involves more than grunts and farts and football/hockey. I'm sure just as you would prefer a woman who can talk about more than make-up and what was on the cover of Oprah Magazine. True??


True. Plus MTB'ing sometimes shows the character of a person, it separates the quitters from the strivers, the dullards from the dreamers.

P.S. What's Oprah?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Matilda the Hun said:


> Who said anything about Mensa and "swaggering IQ"?
> 
> I need a man who is intelligent enough that I can carry on a conversation that involves more than grunts and farts and football/hockey. I'm sure just as you would prefer a woman who can talk about more than make-up and what was on the cover of Oprah Magazine. True??


Yes. Ahem. Sorry. Carry on.

Oh, to the OP: with the intelligence criteria espoused as an important factor by many of the ladies here...... You may do well to spell properly, and rethink some of the grammar usage displayed above.

(Yeah, that was a nitpicky post. Sorry. More than likely it has some grammatical and spelling mistakes as well. )

One of the things I love most about the Ms. scrub is her brain, and it's usage. That and her fabulous legs.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Yes. Ahem. Sorry. Carry on.
> 
> Oh, to the OP: with the intelligence criteria espoused as an important factor by many of the ladies here...... You may do well to spell properly, and rethink some of the grammar usage displayed above.
> 
> ...


Spelling? p-r-o-p-e-r-l-y

Grammar? Was my ignorance "Oprah" too subtle?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

pacman said:


> Spelling? p-r-o-p-e-r-l-y
> 
> Grammar? Was my ignorance "Oprah" too subtle?


Well, my post was intended to be directed at the OP/thread author, and not you.

And the tongue in cheek nature that was intended with it apparantly isn't quite coming through.

That's it, I'll quit lurking on the WL now. I'm certainly not a grammar/spelling tyrant normally; Dog knows I make enough mistakes with them on my own.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Re: _RUDE?? My own feelings?? _

Your own feelings can still be rude.

Re: _Usually when a man says they are picky, it ususally means picky to the point of the average girl is not going to meet his standards_

Do you honestly believe you know how "most" men think? And even if "most" men do think that way, he may not think that way.

Re: _No offense dive! Good luck with your search too_

Agree on that.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

brianthebiker said:


> Re: _RUDE?? My own feelings?? _
> 
> Your own feelings can still be rude.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> HA Gee, what else would we expect you to say?? To bad he can't say the same eh?
> besides if its the ride im thinking of, I didnt see anyone else who, was going to be hitting the runway anytime soon


Ha Ha Ha, good try, but yep...think I got the hottest one too (so guess you're wrong)!! And we DID meet on the trail and yes, RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU (she was even there with someone else and it was STILL in our cards to be together)!! I got the hots for bikergal!! :thumbsup: DiveBomer, you didn't see anyone to hit the runway with because you just scornfully staired at my helmet in the corner of the rocks alone as the other 15 or so people talked to eachother in a nice manner, my helmet says hi by the way!!


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> 3 porsches and an MV Agusta, but whos counting?:thumbsup:


Whoa, DiveBomer throws the I have a small...I mean, well...you gals understand.  
So anyone else wanna throw the "worldly possession" card to get a date in the Women's Lounge (Oh come on ladies, don't any of you want to ride in a bright and shiny PORSHE??...anyone??...Bueler??...)?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Shanty Tramp (Apr 26, 2006)

Bikergal said:


> We can agree to disagree.


Just what is there to disagree with?



You _don't _agree that feelings, when shared, publically, can be rude? My God, the entire moderation of the Womens Lounge is based on the concept of "nicety" ... towards women only, apparently.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Shanty Tramp said:


> Just what is there to disagree with?
> 
> 
> 
> You _don't _agree that feelings, when shared, publically, can be rude? My God, the entire moderation of the Womens Lounge is based on the concept of "nicety" ... towards women only, apparently.


I'm not here to start a war!! The guy thought I was being rude, so be it. I don't agree with some of his comments and he doesn't agree with some of mine. Thats what I meant by we can agree to disagree.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Yet even more advice for DiveBomber*

DiveBomber,

As a female mountain biker who spent YEARS looking for a mountain biking boyfriend, I understand your frustration:madman: I wanted a partner who would allow me to ride MORE, not LESS, so finding a boyfriend who was a mountain biker was a big priority for me. Since my odds are better, I actually met and dated many a mountain biking guy. But as many on this post have mentioned, that "something else" needs to be there for a relationship to work. I've finally found the right one and we have been blissfully riding together for over two years and are planning our future together.

My main point for you is that I was introduced to almost all the mountian biking guys I've dated by my mountain biking guy friends (many of whom I had also dated - LOL!). Let your buds know if you are interested in a female friend of theirs. Befriend guys who ride with their wives or girlfriends - they might know some single females. Heck - befriend female mountain bikers who are not single and THEY may know someone for you to meet.

Beyond that, the points about being nice, normal, interestED and polite to everyone you ride with can't be over-emphasized.

Finally, I see a potential problem in that you're not sure if you want "a full on mtb girl, but one who would want to ride with me, perhaps not by herself, if you understand what im saying". This smacks of wanting the little missy to behave more like a well-trained pet that a free-thinking human being and is quite frankly a very controlling attitude. What are you afraid of if she is a "full-on" mtb girl - being outridden by a girl? Why don't you want her to ride by herself, and only with you - won't you trust her not to cheat? Don't you plan to ride without her? I think this attitude will turn off many a potential interest and may cause your buds to hesitate to introduce you to their single female friends.

There are lots of single female mountain bikers, road riders, and plain old outdoor chicks out there - Good Luck!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bikergal said:


> I'm not here to start a war!! The guy thought I was being rude, so be it. I don't agree with some of his comments and he doesn't agree with some of mine. Thats what I meant by we can agree to disagree.


agree to disagree is fine, but it is appropriate to put down folks you've met in RL on the net?
If you read online that "yeah I've been out with Bikergal and she is NOT hot"... you wouldn't think that was rude?



Shanty Tramp said:


> You don't agree that feelings, when shared, publically, can be rude? My God, the entire moderation of the Womens Lounge is based on the concept of "nicety" ... towards women only, apparently.


We expect everyone to each other with respect in this forum, gender isn't an issue. Attitude is.


----------

